

On the Security of Password Manager Database Formats (2012) [pdf] - acqq
http://www.6nelweb.com/bio/papers/pwvault-ESORICS12-ext.pdf

======
xenophonf
I really liked this paper, not only for the evaluations of the different
products (NB: switch from KeePass 2 back to PasswordSafe) but also for the
analytical approach. While I feel like I got a great software engineering
education, I wish that I had a better foundation for computer science's
mathematical aspects.

